# L-Carnosine the fountain of youth? Like or leave it/why/why not??



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 10, 2014)

So I've been hearing so many great things about the supplement and I've been taking it lately and I'm just curious if anyone else here likes it and with their thoughts and or experiences are in using it?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 10, 2014)

And no this is not an advertisement I got it on ebay. Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 10, 2014)

Lets hope its anti ageing and anti cataract eye benefit will make u see the the viena sausage you hold when you piss and stimulate your brain to realize the chick wasnt blind when she asked where its at...  
Great anti oxident worth a try always. .


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lets hope its anti ageing and anti cataract eye benefit will make u see the the viena sausage you hold when you piss and stimulate your brain to realize the chick wasnt blind when she asked where its at...
> Great anti oxident worth a try always. .



Thank you for the wisdom ib


----------



## srd1 (Jun 10, 2014)

ironbuilt said:


> lets hope its anti ageing and anti cataract eye benefit will make u see the the viena sausage you hold when you piss and stimulate your brain to realize the chick wasnt blind when she asked where its at...
> Great anti oxident worth a try always. .



lmao


----------



## BigBob (Jun 10, 2014)

Actually after reading about it I think I'll be ordering. Thanks.
http://jonbarron.org/article/carnosine-still-best-anti-aging#.U5dfKMpycuo


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 10, 2014)

Its good. Get  l -arginine alpha k,  citrulline malate, 5 htp to relax, beta aline , bcaa, zinc  and other sacks of raw and make own workout drink. See this cluster of shit??


----------



## BigBob (Jun 10, 2014)

Like this homy? 

BulkSupplements Pure L-Carnosine Powder (25 grams):Amazon:Health & Personal [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@71Hb6q05sHL
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00H2...5_QL70&qid=1402415341&sr=8-11#ref=mp_s_a_1_11


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 10, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Like this homy?
> BulkSupplements Pure L-Carnosine Powder (25 grams):Amazon:Health & Personal [email]Care



Yo Bob u can get 50 grams on eBay for 20$ that lunk is too expensive go on ebay


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 10, 2014)

5O grams us 100 doses of 500 milligrams or you can take 1 gram a day for 50 days...1 gram 1000mg


----------



## BigBob (Jun 11, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> 5O grams us 100 doses of 500 milligrams or you can take 1 gram a day for 50 days...1 gram 1000mg



Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 11, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Thanks I'll do that.



Yessah


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 11, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Thanks I'll do that.



http://stores.ebay.com/superiornutraceuticals/Amino-Acids-/_i.html?_fsub=902480


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 11, 2014)

Many choices


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Its good. Get  lha k,  citrulline malate, 5 htp to relax, beta aline , bcaa, zinc  and other sacks of raw and make own workout drink. See this cluster of shit??



Lol,  it must take you an hour to make your preworkout.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol. I load 5 in one day and  when its go time I grab one and load it with green tea. ..  My scale. Oh. Dab a this. scoop a that. Lol. But the arginine k its a good maker of ipe for when shes needing go time so I double it. 2grams ..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 11, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> L-Carnosine 100 Grams Powder, N-Acetyl-Carnosine Powder 2.5 Grams items in superiornutraceuticals store on eBay!



Yeah i get their  5htp , syllymarin extract too


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah i get their  5htp , syllymarin extract too



Yo Ironbuilt I heard you and Phone are dating now...CONGRATS GUYS.... Get it all ib


----------

